
German Naming Convention - flopp
https://chrisdone.com/posts/german-naming-convention/
======
sasaf5
Here we call that "full-words". It has another interesting property: it
punishes over-specific, under-abstracted code. And even when you do need over-
specific code, the full names will be there to help making sense of the
complexity.

